# Getting Mac ISO On Windows



## neodude237 (Sep 30, 2007)

First off, I am not asking how to get a Mac ISO illegally. I want to run mac on my windows in pearpc, and I have a leopard disc, but when I put it in my machine, it shows as a boot camp drivers disc. Is there any way I can get an OSX ISO off of the disc?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Can you configure PearPC to boot from the CD in the host CD drive?

EDIT: When I installed Windows 2000 in VirtualBox running on Windows XP, I ignored all the "autorun" stuff that occured when I put the Windows 2000 CD in the CD drive and was able to boot of the CD in my Win2k VirtualBox environment just fine.

Peace...


----------



## neodude237 (Sep 30, 2007)

I will see what I can do, thanks for the help!
If anybody else has anymore advice, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, based on the PearPC doc, it doesn't look like you can boot from the CD. Have you tried what the PearPC doc mentions about using a Mac OS X CD for installing?

Peace...


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

if i am not mistaking this is illegal?
if you are referring to installing OS X on a non apple branded pc this is illegal and against the apple aup


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

dannyn said:


> if you are referring to installing OS X on a non apple branded pc this is illegal and against the apple aup


He's not really wanting to install OS X natively on his computer but in a virtual environment. Technically, I think you're right. Installing OS X in a virtual environment would violate the AUP since PearPC isn't "branded" by Apple.

Peace...


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

yes... its still not apple branded.. which still makes it illegal...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Looks like this thread has an option for you, neodude237. 

Peace...


----------

